# αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση = official opposition, largest opposition party



## nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Βλέπω σε γενικά προσεγμένο ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό του 2004 να δίνει για την «αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση» τα μεταφράσματα: the Opposition / the second ruling party. Και τα δύο είναι λανθασμένα: το πρώτο είναι το σύνολο των κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης, το δεύτερο είναι κόμμα που κυβερνά.

Οι πιο συνηθισμένοι όροι για την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση είναι:
*the official opposition
the largest opposition party
the major opposition (party)*
Προφανώς, αν η αντιπολίτευση αποτελείται από δύο κόμματα, θα πούμε the larger opposition party.

Από τη Wikipedia:

The title of "Official Opposition" usually goes to the largest of the parties sitting in opposition with its leader being given the title "Leader of the Opposition".

Από τη σελίδα http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Official_Opposition_(United_Kingdom):
Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition, or the Official Opposition, in the United Kingdom is led by the Leader of the Opposition. This is usually the political party with the second largest number of seats in the House of Commons, as the largest party will usually form Her Majesty's Government. Since May 1997, the Official Opposition has been the Conservative Party.

Ο όρος "Loyal Opposition" χρησιμοποιείται στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο και χώρες της Κοινοπολιτείας για την _αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση_, όχι όμως σε άλλες χώρες. Μπορούμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να το μεταφράσουμε με τον ελληνικό όρο (_Αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση_, το επίσημα αναγνωρισμένο μεγαλύτερο κόμμα της αντιπολίτευσης στη βουλή), αλλά σημαίνει «νομιμόφρων αντιπολίτευση» ή «συνταγματική αντιπολίτευση» (constitutional opposition) και η αντίστροφη αντιστοιχία (αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση = loyal opposition) θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει μόνο για τη Βρετανία και τις όποιες άλλες χώρες χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition και όχι για χώρες σαν την Ελλάδα.


----------

